# Hot and Cold sex



## jerseyhunter (Feb 3, 2015)

> After his examination, the doctor said to the elderly man: 'You appear to
> be in good health. Do you have any medical concerns you would like to ask
> me about?'
>
>
>
> 'In fact, I do.' said the old man. 'After I have sex, I am usually cold and
> chilly; and then, after I have sex with her the second time, I am usually
> hot and sweaty.'
>
>
>
> After examining his elderly wife, the doctor said: 'Everything appears to
> be fine.Do you have any medical concerns that you would like to discuss
> with me?'
>
>
>
> The lady replied that she had no questions or concerns.
>
>
>
> The doctor then said to her: 'Your husband had an unusual concern. He
> claims that he is usually cold and chilly after having sex with you the
> first time; and then hot and sweaty after the second time. Do you know why?'
>
>
>
> 'Oh,that crazy old fart!' she replied. 'That's because the first time is
> usually in January, and the second time is in August.'


----------



## themule69 (Feb 3, 2015)

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 15, 2015)

That one caught me off guard.  Very funny
Gary


----------



## pork dork (Feb 25, 2015)

Ok that one got me. Good one.


----------

